# Wembley Stadium Model



## eddyk

Wembley Stadium, probably the most famous stadium in the world.

The old one was knocked down, and they are currently building in its place the largest soccer stadium in the world....it's also 133m high.


$8 spent and 3hr later its finished.




DIARY ^^









MY MODEL ^^

Wembley stadium has a retractable roof, thats why it appears and dissapears in the pics.



























http://www.wembleystadium.com/brilliantfuture/photodiary

THE ACTUAL STADIUM ^^


----------

